# Fish Hobbyist Websites



## bcpatti3 (Apr 13, 2006)

Hey I found a great website that allows you to create a virtual tank, search for and add fish, adds up your stocking capacity based on adult size of fish and find out if the fish you selected are compatible. The website is
http://www.thinkfish.co.uk

The only problem everything is measured in the metric system. But they have a conversion calculator on the site to help figure out your tank size and the fish size. 

I would suggest this website for all levels of aquarium enthusiast because it gives you an idea on stocking levels and sociable characteristics.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

:chair: :chair: :chair: :chair:


----------



## Dong (Mar 24, 2006)

The stocking guide only take into considering the size of the fish... Probably using the 1" squared of surface area per 1" of fish or so... According to their standard, a 65G tank could fit 28 clown loaches... so you know the rest...


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

You have to sign up ( I didn't want to ) in order to check anything out, so I can't comment much. But if they have stocking recommendations based only on size, it is not just inaccurate. It is downright dangerous to any new hobbyist who might take that advise.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Is it me or for having 7,000+ members there they dont seem to have that many topics........

Maybe they rigged it?


----------



## bcpatti3 (Apr 13, 2006)

*Beginner Dangerous*

You have to sign up just as much as you signed up for this website. It is FREE!! What stocking advise do you use? I assume you are taking into consideration ornaments in the tank as well as how much space each species of fish need. As a born-again beginner, I even understand that any stocking recommendation has variables.


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2006)

im getting really sick of all these spammers.


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

bcpatti3 said:


> As a born-again beginner, I even understand that any stocking recommendation has variables.


You hit the nail on the head. There are so many variables that ANY mathmatical formula is a complete waste of time at best and probably dangerous, as I said before.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

We, fishforums have a sticky for our stocking ways, works very well, mathematical is not the way to go.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Scuba Kid said:


> im getting really sick of all these spammers.


And to think this one had the decency to come back  Normally they just hit and run


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Still, this thread at least has some actual value in that it has led to a discussion about stocking limits. That's a lot more than can be said for most of the spam we get.

You know, I have to say that this reminds me of something that's always bugged me:
Why is there no good aquarium simulator software on the market?

I don't mean screensavers or stuff like the thing linked to above, but a real, accurate simulator. You do stuff, and stuff happens. Stuff happens, and you have to do stuff. All while being extremely accurate. What a great training tool that could be, as well as a lot of fun. 
Sure, it would be an absolute MONSTER to program, but it would sell like absolute crazy.


----------



## Ramis (Apr 10, 2006)

Here's something kind of similar but the details aren't as exact, you get fish, you can breed them, and then sell them for money which you will need for supplies, advertisement, reasearch, and medicnes.

http://addictinggames.com/fishtycoon.html

Btw, it's on Addictinggames because it's free there with no download, where as if you went to the site seprate you'd have to download it. Also, the fish keep progressing even if your not playing as long as you don't delete your internet history.


----------



## ALFA WOLF (May 24, 2005)

i remember this game it is really addicting.


----------



## Ramis (Apr 10, 2006)

Yup, I got addicted to that for like 3 weeks, cuase my fish kept dying cuase I kept forgetting that the game woud still go even when your computer was off, so you'd have to check, it's fun and addicting.


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2006)

i hate that game...lol. i cant figure out how to sell my fish! lol


----------



## Ramis (Apr 10, 2006)

you need to put the adult ones in the sale tank (ones liek 15-20 years old) you'll see that there adult from there size, and the first thing you should buy is the shell because it attracts customers to the store, and instead of buying eggs breed at least one and htey have like 2 to 3 babies, which is nothing like real life lol.


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2006)

i put adult ones in but it still says "fish for sale: 0" even though i put them there and clicked sell.
...stupid game. lol


----------



## bcpatti3 (Apr 13, 2006)

A fish software program. You should be on that horrible show AMERICAN INVENTORS. Maybe they will play some cheesy, sappy song in the background while they tell you are going to the next round! Sorry that show drives me crazy because they edit it so much.

Someone get on that fish software


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2006)

TheOldSalt said:


> Still, this thread at least has some actual value in that it has led to a discussion about stocking limits. That's a lot more than can be said for most of the spam we get.
> 
> You know, I have to say that this reminds me of something that's always bugged me:
> Why is there no good aquarium simulator software on the market?
> ...


we could give it a cheesy name! like The Fins instead of The Sims!

lol


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

oh my god, what are you guys talking about? fish tank video game simulator? you all realize there are much funner games out there right? if i wanted to play a game that simulated fish keeping, id just get another fish tank! next you all will be talking about a computer game that simulates sitting at a desk playing a computer game... cmon.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

ROTFL!

What I really mean is something very complex which could be used to give the player actual information & "practice" which can be applied to real fishkeeping. Since it's so hard to get the noobs to pick up a book, maybe they'll play a video game instead that tricks them into learning something.
besides, wouldn't it be fun to set up any kind of tank you wanted with no regard for the expense or for the safety of the animals, just to see how it would work?

As for that show _American Inventor_, I almost tried to really get on it. I have an invention which stops CD/DVD-Rot in it's tracks, making even home-burned discs last forever, and I came within inches of going to the tryouts in Atlanta. Just in time, though, I read the little clause which says that contestants must agree not to sue if the producers of the show should decide to start marketing a product like the ones presented by contestants or would-be contestants. That's right! They pretty much said right on the online application that any contestant stands a good chance of getting ripped off blatantly and there's nothing they can do about it.
Screw THAT! I'll just have to do it the hard way.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Okay, I give up. How do you sell your blasted fish??? I have my for-sale fish sitting in their sale tank, and I'm sitting in my store, and oodles of people are coming & going, but nothing is happening. What am I supposed to actually DO?


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

use all of your growth hormone to get the fish "growed up" then throw them in the sale tank.


----------

